# Roasters near Old Street or Barbican??



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

Find myself in London for the night with a chance to buy a bagful of beans tomorrow to try out with the new Rocket Appartamento/Eureka Mignon set-up that's arriving from Bella Barista on Thursday....

Any recommendations for a good coffee supplier in this part of London??


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ozone or maybe Shoreditch Grind? Presume they sell beans?


----------



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

Any recommendations either way? I googled Ozone earlier - that's the nearest to me - but happy to go somewhere with a reputation for quality...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hebrich said:


> Any recommendations either way? I googled Ozone earlier - that's the nearest to me - but happy to go somewhere with a reputation for quality...


I'll defer to the more knowledgeable but I believe ozone to be very good.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Ozone and origin are around there (origin just a shop but hey roast their own)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Origin. Short walk from Old St.

Take a look at their website to see what's on offer.


----------



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks. Will have a wander and a morning coffee tomorrow.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Off the top of my head:

Nude roasters are just across the road from Spitalfields.

Notes Shop in Citypoint (Fore st) sell beans.

Workshop in Holborn or Clerkenwell do sell beans.

Department of Coffee and Social Affairs Leather lane sell beans (bit expensive though)

Prufrock in the same road sell Squaremile.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Very easy to buy Climpson & Sons, Origin, Ozone beans within a few minutes walk of Old Street


----------



## virgilns (Aug 31, 2016)

there's a taylor st baristas not far form old st, 5 minute walk, if that , from ozone (ozone is also very good). The Taylor st is a little shed, but very good and stocks their own house blend as well as other guest roasts...


----------



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks all. Back up north now and just made a purchase from the lovely people at ManCoCo under the arch in Manchester - but I'll revisit this next time I'm in the Old Street area. Off home to unbox the Appartamento that arrived this morning...


----------

